# Semana Santa processions in Fuengirola



## LolaRose (Apr 4, 2012)

Does anybody know what is happening in Fuengirola for Semana Santa on Friday night? We watched a procession in Benalmadena Pueblo on Monday but fancy a change on Friday. 

Thanks!


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

There will be one on Good Friday, for sure. I found this in the local news:

Así, en los dos días de mayor incidencia, Jueves y Viernes Santo, se cortará el tráfico en la zona centro aproximadamente a partir de las 19:00 horas y hasta las 2 de la madrugada, dentro del perímetro de la *Avenida Condes de San Isidro, Avenida Juan Gómez Juanito y Camino de Coín, *de forma que las procesiones puedan desarrollarse con total normalidad.

NB If they are closing the roads at 7, the procession probably won't start till 8 or 9 - maybe even later.


----------

